# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Macro lens questions

## luenny

Anybody knows where I can get Tamron 180mm Macrolens? I asked a lot of shops already all say don't have stock and got supplier problems so cannot order.

By the way, anybody knows anything about Sigma 180mm Macro lens? Is it good?

----------


## Wackytpt

Ask Billy.

I think he is using the Sigma 180mm.. Or I might be wrong

----------


## Simon

not might be but confirm wrong, billy has the 150mm

Luenny, the t180 is high in demand but low in supply :P, have you checked mscolor, alan photo at funan, tkfoto, cathay photo and john 3:16?

----------


## luenny

I have checked MS, TK, cathay and orient. Ok, checking with Alan and john now. Thanks.

----------


## Simon

let me know if you like to place an order

----------


## trident

Luenny,
I checked with Orient and they also say they can place an order for you too.
I guess that would be a sure bet.  :Smile:

----------


## Simon

isn't Orient dealing with grey items only? if that is the case only 1 year international, if provided compared to 3 yrs for the local set

----------


## trident

Simon,
Yes Orient sells grey set at lower price.
I bought my ST-E2 there at $20 lower than what the others are selling.
But than again, others got no stock.  :Smile:

----------


## luenny

Hi Simon,
Try all you suggested already. No stock. Can you help me place an order for it? Which shop are we talking about? Is it MS? Cause I did ask MS about placing order but they say cannot. Don't know if they will do it for you or not since they know you.

- Luenny

----------


## benny

http://www.tincheungcamera.com.hk/product/1618

Based on today's exchange rate, it's S$921 for a brand new set. I have bought from them several times and they are a very reputable and reliable retailer.

Shipping to Singapore is about S$30 to S$50.

Cheers,

----------


## luenny

Hmmm ... interesting. Thanks for the link Benny. Looks like worth it to buy online. If I do, I might buy a few more items and get them shipped together.  :Grin:

----------


## Shadow

This online shop seems to be cheaper than local shop even after add in the shipping cost, to bad accept only paypal. Is the waranty international?

Hey luenny can chip in, I don't have paypal  :Grin:

----------


## tcy81

maybe can do mass order ?

----------


## Shadow

mass shipping to be exact  :Grin:

----------


## trident

Robert,
You planning to buy the Tamron 180mm Macro too?

----------


## Shadow

nope, other stuff  :Razz:

----------


## luenny

They only accept paypal?? Darn! I don't have paypal too. Anybody can help? Or how do I go about opening an account? Do I have to pay to have an account in paypal?

----------


## Simon

there is a one time registration fee for paypal. Looking at that site, they accept Visa ,Mastercard and Amex too

----------


## Aquaculture

> http://www.tincheungcamera.com.hk/product/1618
> 
> Based on today's exchange rate, it's S$921 for a brand new set. I have bought from them several times and they are a very reputable and reliable retailer.
> 
> Shipping to Singapore is about S$30 to S$50.
> 
> Cheers,


Have yet experience ordering anything from the Net. May I know how's the warranty like and how to go about if its faulty or needs to be caliberated?

----------


## wynx

> Anybody knows where I can get Tamron 180mm Macrolens? I asked a lot of shops already all say don't have stock and got supplier problems so cannot order.
> 
> By the way, anybody knows anything about Sigma 180mm Macro lens? Is it good?


Yo...I got it... actually, my brother got it the other day from MS Color when he bought the D300.

----------


## Shadow

> there is a one time registration fee for paypal. Looking at that site, they accept Visa ,Mastercard and Amex too


They do? I when there, click-click-click, checkout and message come out saying that payment curently only via paypal. Can't remember the exact word, but that the message I remember.  :Opps:

----------


## luenny

Yeah, according to the site, they do accept but during checkout, they say only paypal is available. I have emailed them to ask them about this. Waiting for their reply.

----------


## luenny

> Yo...I got it... actually, my brother got it the other day from MS Color when he bought the D300.


Yeah, I know. Your brother selling the lens?  :Grin:

----------


## benny

> maybe can do mass order ?





> mass shipping to be exact



Careful.....

Keep the total cost under watch. Very high declared value will attract GST by customs.

Cheers,

----------


## wynx

> Yeah, I know. Your brother selling the lens?


If you are that keen...since he doesn't have the SB-800 yet.. He is waiting for the ebay delivery.

----------


## luenny

Huh? Really, he's willing to sell? You not kidding right? PM me the price if you're serious.

----------


## ZaZ

How about this one ..http://shashinki.com/shop/tamron-180...acturers_id=41

----------


## luenny

The stock status at shashinki says special order. Is that the same as no stock?

----------


## hwchoy

> Yo...I got it... actually, my brother got it the other day from MS Color when he bought the D300.


where to get the best deal on D300?

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Maybe can try this link
http://www.tincheungcamera.com.hk/home.php

----------


## wynx

> where to get the best deal on D300?


Well, my bro bought from MS color...2450. .If you want, you can get it for one or 200 less via ebay...

It is a tough beast to tame...

----------


## hwchoy

tough beast? its no good?

----------


## wynx

> tough beast? its no good?



Good but mine is an EOS mind..For starters, I didn't even know how to open the CF Card slot and don't even know how to mount the lens... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## mervin

I have a Sigma 180 for sale, anone interested ? 
Mint condition !

----------


## Wackytpt

Haha... sneaking a thread here ah..  :Razz: 


Got canon 100mm macro for sale?  :Razz:

----------


## Shadow

mount and how much? not that I'm planning to buy 180mm though  :Razz:

----------


## mervin

> mount and how much? not that I'm planning to buy 180mm though



Canon Mount - SIgma 180.
Price, lets do this over PM.  :Smile:

----------


## mervin

> Got canon 100mm macro for sale?


Boh leh...... :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

Hooray, ordered the Tamron 180 from the HK site liow. Thanks Benny and Richard for pointing the site. Now, the hard part, waiting for it to arrive.  :Grin:

----------


## Wackytpt

Hi,

can advise me how to order from there?

I am considering whether to get a canon 100mm macro from Singapore or from HK.

Wonder if HK is cheaper?

Cheers

----------


## trident

Nic,
Can try checking out Orient Foto at Sim Lim Sq
Last time there I saw they have the canon 100mm there.

Luenny,
If you order from HK what sort of warranty do you get? 
I mean can the lens be serviced locally by Tammy?

----------


## wynx

> Hooray, ordered the Tamron 180 from the HK site liow. Thanks Benny and Richard for pointing the site. Now, the hard part, waiting for it to arrive.


What's the webbie?

----------


## Simon

http://www.tincheungcamera.com.hk/home.php

----------


## wynx

> http://www.tincheungcamera.com.hk/home.php




Price does look friendly... But anyone can comment on the warranty thing? For lens, I reckon there should be some sort of international warranty but what about bodies?

----------


## luenny

Lenses from HK should be 1 year. Have a friend who hand carried it before. Also 1 year.

----------


## Aquaculture

Are we able to go to the service center here to service or send it back to hk? Any charges if service here? Sorry for the noob questions... :Embarassed:

----------


## Shadow

> Lenses from HK should be 1 year. Have a friend who hand carried it before. Also 1 year.


you mean 1 year international waranty?

----------


## luenny

Wah, my order is still pending. Darn! The FAQ says they'll process it within 48 hours. Guess I have to check again tomorrow.

----------


## Goondoo

> Wah, my order is still pending. Darn! The FAQ says they'll process it within 48 hours. Guess I have to check again tomorrow.


In case you are interested in a AIS lens

http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=366177

----------


## Shadow

This shop sure cheap, around S$100 cheaper than the grey set sell in Singapore, more if you compare it with no grey one. At least for the lens than I'm looking for.

----------


## tcy81

> Hooray, ordered the Tamron 180 from the HK site liow. Thanks Benny and Richard for pointing the site. Now, the hard part, waiting for it to arrive.


how would be the warranty like ? international warranty ?

----------


## Shadow

He will now once he get his lens, it should be written down on the warranty card.

----------


## luenny

> In case you are interested in a AIS lens
> 
> http://www.clubsnap.com/forums/showthread.php?t=366177


Does anybody know this Chanyw personally? Seems like most of his post in clubsnap is to sell things only.

----------


## wynx

> Does anybody know this Chanyw personally? Seems like most of his post in clubsnap is to sell things only.


Haha..no pun intended. There are traders aplenty in clubsnap. Tread carefully. :Grin:

----------


## trident

Luenny,
Try this site
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produc...Autofocus.html

----------


## luenny

Ya, that's why I'm a bit cautious when dealing in CS. Anyway, I'll give the AiS a pass since it's MF and only goes to 1:2. Not very useful to me.

----------


## luenny

Darn! Tin Cheung just email me saying no stock. They're offering full refund. Think I'll just pass on Tamron 180 and go order Nikon 200mm instead. Better lens and more readily available too.

----------


## Goondoo

> Darn! Tin Cheung just email me saying no stock. They're offering full refund. Think I'll just pass on Tamron 180 and go order Nikon 200mm instead. Better lens and more readily available too.


I don't think the latter got stock too  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## luenny

B&H got stock for this one.  :Grin: 

Think they have the Tamron 180 also but I'm pass that stage already. Fed up with Tamron already. Hahaha!! Must have excuse to spend more money.  :Grin:

----------


## Goondoo

> B&H got stock for this one. 
> 
> Think they have the Tamron 180 also but I'm pass that stage already. Fed up with Tamron already. Hahaha!! Must have excuse to spend more money.


Wait no further then! 
Its a legendary barrel!

----------

